# more eggs!!!!!!!



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

well just when i thought that was it for eggs. whola more







am i mad no, glad that they could still pull it off, was starting to wonder if they lost their touch. it has been a little while since i had got a batch fertilized, they have been trying out different locations and although everything appereared to look fine the eggs were not getting fertilized right. i thought my boy was,







all spent :laugh: but i got a new batch. they did not do this in front of me







so i am not sure who fertilized the eggs. but i have been seeing one smaller p overtop them guarding them so i might have a different pair now. but enough guessing for now will watch more carefully and try to confirm what is going on. unfortunately i will not be removing the eggs this time around









i still have lots of juvenile fry to get rid of. and their is someone else in town that has fry also. so there is not a demand for the fry and i don't have any room i converted the fry tanks already for other fish. but i will take some pics of the breeding pair if they are a new pair and of free swimming fry..........

pics down below


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

If they hatch out in the tank with the parents wont they just be really small "feeders?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

v4p0r said:


> If they hatch out in the tank with the parents wont they just be really small "feeders?










yep pretty much, they will last for around 5-10 days then there will be no more. they slowly die or get gobled up......


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

According to other posts here and other members' experiences here, the best way is to allow them to hatch and take them out a day or two after with water from the original tank. The parents are likely to chase away the other p's but yes, some will get eaten. Hey Nike, how many batches of eggs have your reds layed? Havent you had several already? Let us know how everything goes!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

yes had some batches work out, my last batch by far the best, but i will not be trying to raise this batch or the next batches in the near future there is p's all overtown and no one is purchasing them. i still have around 40 juvenile fry from last batch, still to get rid of and no more room for more.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

So are you donating them?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i have donated some to the zoo already :nod: thesewill slowly go out the door for cheap


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Where are you located?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

WINNIPEG MANITOBA (CANADA)


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

sweet picture of the 40 reds


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

how long has it been since the last spawn?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

it has been a couple days..............


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

To bad Nike wasn't in Cali, I would of bought some from him.


----------

